# Help disque dur Seagate ne démarre plus!!!



## aidezcecile (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vous en supplie dites moi que je pourrai retrouver mes données.....

Je fais de la musique sur Powermac mac osx..... mon disque dur Seagate modele barracuda 7200t 250 giga a "crashé" quand j'allume il tourne dans le vide en faisant clic clic et rien ne s allume.........
On m'a dit que cela pouvait etre la tete de lecture

Il a fait ca hier et depuis ne s allume plus.....j'ai mes donnees des 3 derniers mois dessus (derniere back up) je sais j'aurais du en faire une moins loin dans le temps 

Connaissez vous un specialiste en region parisienne???
Si vous connaissez la chose, que peut on faire?

Reverrai je les dossiers sur le bureau???

Choses a ne pas faire pour éviter de perdre tout definitivement???

Merci de m'aider je suis désesperée, mais vraiment tres mal....


Merci

Cécile


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Si le disque est en panne, la seule chose à faire est de le confier à un spécialiste disposant d'une "salle blanche" pour récupérer tes données.

Seulement, si de tels spécialistes existent, l'opération a un prix : compter entre 1500 et 2500 &#8364; hors taxes selon les entreprises et la taille des données à récupérer. Une recherche Google sur "entreprises de récupération de données" devrait te permettre d'en trouver pas mal sur la région parisienne.

Cela dit, le problème vient-il bien de ton disque ? ça peut aussi venir de son bloc d'alimentation ou du bridge, or, dans ce cas, il suffit d'utiliser un autre bridge, le disque lui même restant opérationnel. Ça n'est pas une certitude, mais ça vaudrait le coup de vérifier.


----------



## aidezcecile (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

merci d'avoir répondu
Oui le problème vient du disque car je l'ai essayé sur l'ordinateur d'un ami et il faisait clic clic sans être détectable.....

Juste une question car tout est fermé c'est week end et je stress pas mal...

Si ils arrivent à récupérer mes données en salle blanche il y a une chance pour que ce soit les dossiers avec les fichiers à l'intérieur car si je n'ai que des fichiers séparés je ne pourrais jamais les reassembler....

Merci de votre aide...

Cécile


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

aidezcecile a dit:


> Oui le problème vient du disque car je l'ai essayé sur l'ordinateur d'un ami et il faisait clic clic sans être détectable.....



Ça ne veut rien dire, à moins que tu ne l'aies sorti de son boîtier et monté en interne dans le PC de ton ami. Le clic-clic, il est plutôt fort, ou relativement discret ?



aidezcecile a dit:


> Juste une question car tout est fermé c'est week end et je stress pas mal...
> 
> Si ils arrivent à récupérer mes données en salle blanche il y a une chance pour que ce soit les dossiers avec les fichiers à l'intérieur car si je n'ai que des fichiers séparés je ne pourrais jamais les reassembler....



Normalement, ils sortent le disque (le disque lui même, la ou les galettes rondes) de sa carcasse, et le montent dans une mécanique neuve (d'où la nécessité de la salle blanche, la moindre poussière pouvant tout compromettre), puis les recopient sur un disque externe, donc, dans ton cas, ils doivent être en mesure de te restituer tes données avec la même arborescence que d'origine. Ce n'est que dans le cas ou le disque est physiquement endommagé (par exemple s'il est tombé pendant qu'il tournait, ou s'il comporte un défaut de revêtement magnétique) qu'ils peuvent ne récupérer que des données éparses.


----------



## aidezcecile (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse!

Alors on l'a mis dan sa tour mais on a pas sorti du boitier?? Il avait d'autres disques et ca a empeché le demarrage....
ON l'a aussi essayé en Usb je crois à partir d'un pC mais meme cliclic....

Le clic n'est pas comme si ca grattait on dirait comme une impulsion qui recommence pas trop fort le son non...

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le site de Datofec:
http://www.dafotec.fr/recuperationdedonneessurdisquedurseagate.htm

Le mien étant un 7200.9 la panne serait elle due à la tete de lecture comme ils disent??

Je précise que depuis qqs temps je devais le demarrer plusieurs fois pour qu'il démarre le systeme d'exploitation et tout il se figeait....(j'aurait du prévoir je sais) et que dernierement j'ai eu une forte coupure d'electricité...je l'ai redemarre difficilement apres la coupure....puis le lendemain clic clic.....


Voilà je suis un peu perdue...

Merci

Bon dimanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

aidezcecile a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de votre réponse!
> 
> ...



Bon, alors, je pense plus à ce paragraphe dans le site que tu as trouvé (une coupure de courant peut générer une surtension importante &#8230; Ce qu'on appelle un "courant de rupture) :



> Un autre problème classique sur les disques durs Seagate est la dégradation du circuit électronique. Les disques durs Seagate sont très vulnérables à la surchauffe, aux surtensions et chocs électriques. Les mauvaises alimentations combinées avec des surtensions suffisent à détruire la puce SMOOTH sur la carte contrôleur. La plupart du temps, le préamplificateur (puce électronique qui se situe sur le bloc de tête de lecture) est également endommagé.



En effet, un "clic clic discret fait plus penser à un problème d'alimentation. Cela dit, ce type de panne électronique présente un avantage : les données du disque n'en souffrent normalement pas.

Je viens de regarder dans mes archives d'épaves (je suis un "pro" de l'informatique je change assez souvent des disques sur les machines de mes clients, j'ai donc toujours un nombre plus ou moins conséquent d'épaves à la maison), pas de chance, j'ai un 7200.8 (PATA) de 300 Go et un 7200.12 (SATA) de 500 Go avec moteur grippé (donc à priori carte électronique intacte), mais pas de 7200.9


----------



## aidezcecile (12 Février 2012)

Merci de la réponse

ah ok, il fait clic clic en essayant de faire tourner les essuis glace mais en y arrivant pas je dirais...

Je crois que cet ordi a toujours eu du mal avec ca et que la coupure n'a rien arrangé...
Mais de l'article ils disent que ces disques ont des probleme de tete de lecture (du fait d un revetement polymère), vous ne pensez pas que cela puisse être ca?

Je sais sans rien voir ni entendre c'est difficile

Merci en tout cas 

Cécile


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

aidezcecile a dit:


> Merci de la réponse
> 
> ah ok, il fait clic clic en essayant de faire tourner les essuis glace mais en y arrivant pas je dirais...
> 
> ...



Sur tous les disques que j'ai eu entre les mains, à la seule exception des IBM Deskstar de la série IC35L, les "clic clic ou le clac clac ont toujours été le symptôme, soit de problème de sous-alimentation électrique (notamment sur des disques USB "autoalimentés" insuffisamment alimentés par le port USB de l'ordinateur), soit de problèmes électroniques (le bruit est provoqué par des allé-retours du bras porte tête entre la position de parking et le bord externe du disque).

Cette histoire de revêtement n'a aucune raison de provoquer ce genre de bruit à priori.


----------



## aidezcecile (12 Février 2012)

Rebonsoir,

Merci encore pour vos lumières

Ok c'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que le bras va du parking a l'extreme comme vous dites mais n'arrive pas à tourner...

Dans ce cas là une opération en chambre blanche est nécessaire malgré tout?I l faut changer le composant c'est cela?
J'ai lu que cela pouvait causer une déficience à accepter les ordres de la carte mères aussi, et que dans ce cas on pouvait contourner en l'allumant par des ports spéciaux vous pensez que cela pourrait être tentable?



Désolé si je comprend lentement je sui débutante mais de bonne volonté....

Cécile


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

aidezcecile a dit:


> Dans ce cas là une opération en chambre blanche est nécessaire malgré tout?I l faut changer le composant c'est cela?



Non, pas du tout, en fait ils sortent le disque (le vrai, juste la partie circulaire en rotation) de sa carcasse et l'installent dans une carcasse à eux, le temps de récupérer les données, qu'ils transfèrent ensuite sur un autre disque, un disque externe neuf qu'ils vous donnent ensuite.


----------

